# Where to buy?



## KapuKawhe (Mar 10, 2014)

I am looking to purchase a new Rancilio Silvia. There are a number of people selling them online - MyEspresso, Fairfax, Coffee Italia, but most of these have very mixed reviews. Does anyone have any recommendations for the best place to buy? Many thanks!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Does it have to be new? They pop up on here regularly 2nd hand if your prepared to wait a little. Usually well looked after and loved.

You'll save yourself quite a bit to go towards a grinder or accessories


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

KapuKawhe said:


> I am looking to purchase a new Rancilio Silvia. There are a number of people selling them online - MyEspresso, Fairfax, Coffee Italia, but most of these have very mixed reviews. Does anyone have any recommendations for the best place to buy? Many thanks!


Agree with Daren - check past Silvia postings in the for sale thread to get an idea of what you might pay for a used one. Price of a new one makes them look pricey compared to the likes of a Classic but second hand, they are a much more appealing kettle of fish. Solidly built and if well looked after, are a good used buy and won't end up costing much by way of depreciation if you decide to upgrade.


----------



## KapuKawhe (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you, both. Doesn't have to be new, but am not particularly knowledgeable so concerned about the risks of buying second hand - how do you go about assuring yourself that the one you're buying is in good condition?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

KapuKawhe said:


> Thank you, both. Doesn't have to be new, but am not particularly knowledgeable so concerned about the risks of buying second hand - how do you go about assuring yourself that the one you're buying is in good condition?


That's why forum for sale thread is so good - fair prices and well looked after. Feel free to ask as many questions as you like - forum members are helpful, friendly and knowledgable.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Silvia's are rock solid machines that rarely go wrong. Even if they do it's easily fixed. Make sure the previous owner regularly backflushes, uses filtered or bottled water if they come from a hard water area and that they have regularly descaled and you can't go wrong. It might also be worth checking for rust under the drip tray (although it's not the end of the world and easily fixed)


----------

